# Need Help to have my 13 month old show interest in food



## Sathyah (Dec 11, 2015)

My DD is a very very fussy eater. I exclusively breastfed her until she was 7 months old. I tried to introduce solids in 6 months but she just didn't show any interest. I gave a month's time to see if she will show interest on her own. But she did not and I had to start force feeding her, as doctors let me know that Breastmilk won't suffice her Nutritional needs post 6 months.

She gets so irritated to take any food except for Breastmilk. Her interest in food only lasts for 2 spoonfuls. After that, I will have to force feed. It is a struggle for both of us. I will somehow try and feed 4 or 5 more spoonfuls and she will go from Cranky to Super Cranky and start to spit. Later I will be left with no other option than to stop. 

I know I shouldn't force feed. It feels so sad to stuff things when she is refusing. but I don't see any other option. She also doesn't show any interest in Cow's milk. Most days she takes food only once a day and all my tries just fail.

She is also a very picky eater, I don't see any food with Nutritional value getting into her. She will only take Rice with Ghee or Dal or Curd. If I give Veggies or Fruits in any form, she just refuses.

All she wants is mama's breast. Since I am WFH, I breastfeed 3 to 4 times in the day time and twice in the night. The frequency sometimes increase or decrease. I am planning to continue breastfeeding until she weans herself off BM.

I am very much worried and not sure how to make her like and eat other foods. Has anyone experienced the same? Can someone please give some guidance? I feel like I am missing something and it feels so bad.


----------

